# Relabeling Tagless Labels



## 7graphx (Oct 19, 2011)

We have a small screen printing business in East Texas. We have recently started relabeling some of our shirts which is no problem for the tear-away tags but have not found a solutions for the tagless (heat pressed) labels. It seems that more and more of the company's are going the tagless label route. 

Can anyone provide insight on what the best method is for relabeling tagless items? The shirts/items we are most interested in doing this process are the performance type material or 100% polyester.

We found that a good gun will knock it out but damages the material and makes quite a mess.

Thanks for reading and any feedback you can provide.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

How about just heat pressing a larger label over it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 7graphx (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. That was our first move but the previous label can be seen on the back side and looks rather unprofessional. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

7graphx said:


> Any other ideas?


Stick with tees that have tear away tags.

Someone came on here a while back and swore peppermint oil worked. Scrub it on with a toothbrush, wash in, and the label is gone. But others have tried it and it didn't work. So hit or miss.

Do a search at the top of the page on 'removing tagless label' for previous posts.


----------



## 7graphx (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check into it.


----------

